
Rebtel forfeits customer's money without letting them know - tonylxc
https://www.rebtel.com/en/legal-information/terms-of-service/
======
tonylxc
"Note that any purchased Rebtel credit will expire after twelve (12) months of
inactivity."

I'm one of their customers. My credit is gone without any reminders or
notification. I have been left in dark until I tried to use the service
yesterday and found out that my credit is gone. The credit is literally my
money.

Comparing to what Skype does ([https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10378/how-
do-i-reactivate...](https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10378/how-do-i-
reactivate-skype-credit)), this is totally irresponsible and unacceptable to
me. They provide no way of "reactivate" the credit.

So guys, be aware of such irresponsible service providers and check your
provider's terms.

------
tonylxc
Found a settlement regarding to Skype's inactive credits back in 2010:
[https://techcrunch.com/2010/01/14/skype-credits-
inactivity-s...](https://techcrunch.com/2010/01/14/skype-credits-inactivity-
settlement-4/), clearly Rebtel's behavior should be against the law.

